# Garmin Edge 500 Not Reading Heart Rate



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

About two weeks ago my Edge 500 stopped giving me heart rate readings. Thinking it was the battery to the heart rate strap I replaced it and still not working. Then I purchased a new Garmin heart rate strap and still not getting a reading. When I try to pair the strap to the head unit by using the "Rescan" but still not working. Under Sensor Details it states "Not Contacted". I thought it might be the head unit, but I seem to be able to pick up other heart rate straps around me when out riding. Any ideas?


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

You may have already tried this already but:

Rub some water or spit into the contacts on the strap then put it on. This gets the strap transmitting. Turn on the 500 and let it boot up. It might detect the strap on its own at this point. If not, try pairing again through rescan. 

If that fails, you can reset the strap by leaving the battery out for 5-10 minutes or, remove the battery and flip it over and place it back into the sensor upside down. Press down on the battery for ~30-seconds, flip it right side up and reinstall it. The go through the first steps again.

Still not working? Call Garmin.


----------



## marblehead (Sep 24, 2011)

My HR Monitor sometimes takes a few minutes to register. Normally once a sweat gets going. I would contact Garmin, they have great customer service.


----------



## jwl325 (Feb 3, 2010)

Occasionally my 800 will drop a reading...cadence, mileage, etc.. A quick re-sync usually does the trick.


----------



## Robert1 (Mar 27, 2012)

If all else fails, do a factory reset of the edge 500, after making sure all of your rides are uploaded of course.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for all the responses. I did some searches last night and tried the reverse polarity of the battery in the heart rate strap, that seemed to do the trick, so got my old strap working. Strange that even the brand new one I just purchased had the same problem.


----------



## MelloJohnny (Dec 30, 2012)

I have the same problem with my HR monitor strap on the 500 I have. When I am using NuuN in my water I use a little of that on the back side of my strap and it picks up my heart beat right away. I just dont know why sometimes my top speed is 119 mph on most rides. The time distance and everrthing else seem right on.


----------

